# DIY spray paint Reo door



## bjorncoetsee (17/10/14)

I want to customize my reo. What paint can I use to spray my door? I only have neon spray at my home now,lol dont think that will work? I have the copper reo grand


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I want to customize my reo. What paint can I use to spray my door? I only have neon spray at my home now,lol dont think that will work? I have the copper reo grand



Any aerosol can type spray paint will work, tip: lightly sand with 1200 grid water based sandpaper, clean well and then spray NEON.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (17/10/14)

problem is for the paint to cure on the ally. mine after 2 weeks was still not dry

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (17/10/14)

Doesnt aerosol spray paint dry in few seconds?


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Doesnt aerosol spray paint dry in few seconds?



Yes it does, I think it takes forever down in the Cape with cooler temperatures, high humidity, and on bare aluminum. In Bloem it should dry before you blink an eye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (17/10/14)

We are talking about the spray paint u buy in any paint shop right?


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> We are talking about the spray paint u buy in any paint shop right?



Yes and on the tin it states: "Quick Dry"


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (17/10/14)

You could bake it at a low temp. We have deck ovens but a conventional oven will work too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (17/10/14)

I would maby google some options as normal spraypaint on ally is going to scrath and scuff quickly. Its gonna sound funny but get 3 options and ask about heavy duty paint as my hana has even lost some paint with daily use.


----------



## JakesSA (17/10/14)

Use Hammerite ... imported from the states and I could be wrong but it sure looks like Hammerite used on the Reos.


----------



## huffnpuff (17/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Use Hammerite ... imported from the states and I could be wrong but it sure looks like Hammerite used on the Reos.


Interesting, doesn't Builders stock Hammerite?


----------



## JakesSA (17/10/14)

Yeah I think its distributed by Dulux or Plascon here.


----------



## JakesSA (17/10/14)

http://www.duluxtrade.co.za/products/hammerite/index.jsp


----------



## Alex (17/10/14)

Re:the Aluminum. You can't paint on it directly.

http://forums.thecustomsabershop.com/showthread.php?12093-Part-Painting-and-Baking-Tutorial


----------



## JakesSA (17/10/14)

Ja, look at using the primer with it. Personally I'd polish it up to mirror sheen rather, would have to buff it up now and again though..


----------



## bjorncoetsee (17/10/14)

This is the paint and sealer I used, and this is how it came out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (17/10/14)

Agreed.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (17/10/14)

Whenever i see a can of spraypaint i see 2 coats applied every 4 days. Its gonna come off. What about powdercoat or ceracoat?


----------



## Alex (17/10/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Whenever i see a can of spraypaint i see 2 coats applied every 4 days. Its gonna come off. What about powdercoat or ceracoat?



Agreed


----------



## Genosmate (17/10/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I want to customize my reo. What paint can I use to spray my door? I only have neon spray at my home now,lol dont think that will work? I have the copper reo grand


Must say that the pictures I've seen of REOS look like a hammerite finish but I doubt they are just a painted finish like that.Stripping it back to bare aluminium then degreasing,priming and spraying must work providing the primer and top coat are compatible.Just an idea why not send Rob at Reosmods an email and ask him,will also help lots of others looking to do the same thing,providing of course his answer is not to just buy a replacement door

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/10/14)

so that is dry allready? does it not feel sticky at all?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/14)

Some great DIY tips here, we certainly have a great group of people on this forum always willing to use their time giving great advice!

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (18/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> so that is dry allready? does it not feel sticky at all?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


It was a little sticky last night, but now totally dry. Will see how the paint holds and then if it holds well, I'll spray the rest of the reo another color


----------



## RIEFY (18/10/14)

cool. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------

